# Chevelon Canyon



## moetown (May 8, 2007)

Praying for more rain or snow in AZ! Personally I think we should scratch the Salt River Permit system all together. It doesn't seem we have an overcrowding problem these days. All the Permit System does now is to make it near to impossible to run the "available" flow legally for those that could rally in a few days?!? 

Thank god for Colorado, or this desert would be desserted!

Brady


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

excellent. high portage, photo from the trail? 

day trip? how many nights? 

love that rock


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Santa Maria Box & Burro Creek were awesome too! 7 days boating this week!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## moetown (May 8, 2007)

Slickhorn,

We ran the Gods Pocket run and Rockin Art Ranch Run in Tyler Williams book. Both were run as dailys. The gauge was reading 1,000 cfs 36 miles upstream 24 hours previous. Viewing the flow at CHevelon crossing 36 miles upstream(?) looked like a fun wilderness stretch. Waiting for the flow to reach the fun lower reaches we drove across the plains and peered over into the Canyon. Looked like an awesome Class II-III ish woody stretch all the way to the Gods Pocket. At the Gods pocket area there was a stack of wood about 10-12 feet high. Picture attached. The next day the flow had hit the stack and was 3 foot short of coverage.

We scouted and ran everything but the top of one rapid that we decided to hop over because of a shoot we could not verify. There were numerous sieves at rapids. At what we thought was 1,000 cfs rapids were easy to scout. Picture attached of rockin art ranch bridge 4 hours before we ran the God's Pocket stretch. The next day we hiked in and ran under the bridge what we thought may have been 500 cfs and dropping? From Rockin Art Ranch it was a Class II-III fun luge style run. Ending in the bizarre floating log rafts at the end. I think 4?

Is that the stinger on Santa Maria Jmacn? 

Brady


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow, that looks great. nice work! 

I got a chance to get on ef clear a few years ago. I appreciate the willow thicket + sieve combo! we had to chase water but still savored the miles over a couple days. long days. with petros everywhere. great area. 

We had snow at the putin.

And of course there was wood









lotsa blind corners









and some stunning canyon


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for sharing everyone!! Love that Cedar Mesa/Coconino Sandstone...


----------

